# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Melanotan II guide

## 956Vette

Melanotan 2 alters pigmentation at at the cellular level. Melanotans are increasing in awareness & demanded in USA, EU (Norway), AUS/NZ, S. Africa

*Dose Range for Melanotan II:*
Begin: 100mcg
Light: 250mcg
Common: 500mcg
Stout: 1mg
Large: 1.5mg
Max: 2mg

*Melanotan 2 (MT-II)* is a melanotropin peptide analog of alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH) => created/communicated through the brain/skin. Synthetic Melanotan 2 travels systemically to produce a dark tan. MT-II comes in the form of a freeze dried (lyophilized) peptide in a sterile multi-use vial. Melanotan molecule is bioavailable through subq injection only. 



Melanotan binds to melanocortin receptors (MCRs) which influence pigmentation, inflammation, energy homeostasis, appetite and sexual function. 

Melanotan 2 is a smaller and more potent (as compared to M-I which targets MC1R only) targeting an array of receptors.

MT-II has a protective ring-like amino acid structure as compared to a linear peptide such as Melanotan 1.



The fair skinned can achieve a natural tan with assistance from synthetic MSH. For those with sun allergy melanotropin peptides are life changing. The best defense against skin cancer is a natural tan developed over time. MT-2 was originally designed to reduce skin cancer rates.

Athletes and fitness enthusiasts use Melanotan II intermittently to increase tanning efficacy, the aphrodisiac and appetite suppression. MT-2 was dubbed the Barbie drug and has been highlighted in wired magazine. Synthetic melanocortin use helps to attain a tan with the least amount of exposure to harmful ultraviolet radiation (UVR).



Best candidates for Melanotan 2 are those on the low side on the Fitzpatrick scale. Higher Fitzpatrick scale skin types, those with moles/freckles, darken at rates which can lead to pigmentation issues (dark when you'd prefer not to be - genitals, under-eyes, lips, etc have more melanocytes/melanosomes/etc => word to the wise: protect yourself by covering, spf, sunglasses & knowing your UVR environment). Blonds, red heads and those with very pale skin have dramatic results with diligent patient supplementation/therapy. 

Melanotan treatment stimulates melanin extremely effectively when combined with UVR
*Note:* Melanotan is 1,000 times more potent than natural a-MSH

*Disclaimer:*  Please pursue information regarding the usage of these products from your own research, academic journals, or the research of your in-house scientific team. Products are sold for research purposes are not for human consumption. Remember when you contact these types of stores/suppliers not to relate the questions or topics to human consumption or they tend not to answer. Inquire in a research type question when working with customer service. 

There is no magic pill or formula. Few dermatologists are familiar with Melanotan. The skin is a large, unpredictable organ. Feel comfortable and confident with MT-II before use. Check out as many before and after photos and user logs as you can. A skin type I individual may have to commit months of dedication before attaining desired result.

*Melanotan 2012 Instruction*
Reconstitute Melanotan II from freeze dried powder with bacteriostatic water (BW), MT-2 is a durable peptide that remains potent and preserved for months. Reconstituting (mixing) your Melanotan 2 peptide is a necessity, unless pre-mixed products are purchased (use extreme caution). MT-II experimentation is a large commitment - use careful consideration. Nasal sprays, pre-mixed peptides, pills, oral and loose powder are not often legitimate. There are successful reports of nasal spray experiences, however, they are few and far between. Enzymes will render the peptide inactive if ingested. 



*Melanotan II Shipping:*  Melanotan peptides are stable and do not require special treatment during shipping. Highlighted in study, reconstituted MT-2 was shown stable at 37 degrees Celsius (98 degrees Fahrenheit) for one month. Shipping MT-2, even in summer months, is not a problem. Do not pay for cold shipping as it is not a premium or something to fear. After receiving MT-2 it is recommended to store in the refrigerator. 

*Mixing Research Peptides:*  Add BW to the vial when you are ready to begin research. View the instructional youtube video on the PT-141 Reconstitution. 

Remove plastic flip top from vial to expose rubber stopper. Needle will pierce the stopper making way inside the vial to turn the white powder into a clear liquid. Pure peptides will dissolve immediately in regards to Melanotans. No mainstream Melanotan peptides are manufactured with filler as it is unnecessary. Sensationalism, fear of mannitol and link bait from particular sources is unfounded. 

*Peptide Calculator:*  Add 100 units (1ml) of water to the vial. 1ml/100 units will minimize the volume that you have to inject and will simplify the arithmetic in your MT-2 experiment. 



1ml syringe (U100), 1ml BW to reconstitute
Calculations for a desired 500mcg dose:
Step 1= 1ml syringe
Step 2= 10mg MT-II
Step 3= 2ml bact water
Step 4= 500mcg dose
=> 5 ticks on your insulin pin or 10 units

*Needles:* 29-31 gauge X 1/2", 1 CC (100 unit). That is a typical insulin needle used to mix as well as inject. Use needles one time only. Once your technique perfected, injections are almost painless. Smaller syringes are nice for accurate measurement...large syringes can be bulky and less precise.

*Starting dose:*  Your first injection should be a very small dose, for example .25mg (250mcg) or better yet 100mcg. See how you react as sensitivity varies greatly. Goal should be to feel nothing, why get sick? Dose after dinner, before bed. Any dosing chart stating that you should take a high dose (according to your weight) is outdated and dangerous. 

*Loading dose:* Load with 0.5-1mg once a day. Folks who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results. Dont worry about missing occasional days/doses - this is a lifestyle product meant to be used intermittently. Developing desirable pigment changes while on synthetic melanocyte stimulating hormone(s) can take weeks to months for results.

*Maintaining on Melanotan:* Maintenance dosing Melanotan 2 is taking doses less frequently (and/or with less dosage) to avoid becoming darker than desired. Tanning on melanotropins will likely yield a super-physiologic pigmentation. A maintenance dose can help prolong photo-protection delivered through greater melanin density. 

*UV Radiation:* Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast tanning is possible and how dark you get w/ least damage to skin/body. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides. 

Continue Melantan II dosing protocol until you have reached desired tan. Cut injection frequency and experiment to find the frequency that maintains color while keeping side effects non-existent. Ceasing Melanotan II for an extended amount of time returns users sensitivity to the tanning peptide analog. Dosing an anti-histamine, such as Claritin or Zyrtec, works to eliminate sides such as nausea after injecting at first.

*Melanotan 2 Storage:*  Store freeze dried and reconstituted peptides in the refrigerator. Pre-loading injects is good practice, helps evaluate dosage received/planned.

*Note:* There are many things you will need to consider before experimenting with this peptide. Cyclic analogues (MT-II) have a wide range of peripheral effects and systemic control is always going to pose an issue in clinical use. Needless to say, MT-II is not an approved or regulated product. MT-II is legal to buy, possess, etc. Variables such as skin type and individual goals benefit greatly from peer review. Ask for critiques, plans and create a user log during use. Seasoned users are generally more than happy to offer tricks of the trade. 

When supplementing a-MSH to tan keep in mind that tanning is a side effect. The tanning response is, in reality, a physiological repair mechanism to instant UV damage of the skin cells (epidermis/dermis). MSH is not going to color your skin, it is going to make your own skin create its own tan and that in turn creates protection (melanin density). If you are looking to be some bronzed beach God with perfectly uniform melanosomes at a specific tone, go mystic tan. Redheads, for example, naturally produce a variant form of melanin that is yellowish-red (pheomelanin). Do not expect a brown tan on a ginger body right away...or ever. 

*Know your skin type:*  Knowing your skin type is just one detail which will help create a user log. There are 10s of thousands of melanotan users worldwide who share the experience. Raise awareness and help others who want to hear success stories, complications and failures. 

*Am I a good candidate for MT-II?*
Melanotan is best suited for the folks with skin types I & II. Prior sun damage, scars, tattoos, freckles, moles, hair color, etc are deciding factors prospective MT-2 users consider. 



*Melanotan II* peptide levels the playing field for skin types I & II. Darker skin types can really go off the charts with MT-II tanning (easy to attain a foolish dark tone - explaining yourself may become necessary).

*How much MT-II should I buy and how long will it last?*
Skin type I: 30-50mg
Skin type II: 20-30mg
Skin type III: 10mg
Should last through the season

*How long will tan last?*
A tan developed using Melanotan 2 lasts much longer than an ordinary tan. A well-tanned person returning from a beach holiday will lose most of the tan in a month if they stop getting sun. But if they had been using Melanotan 2 and continued on maintenance after returning, they would still have most of their tan 3 months later.

*Side effects of MT-II?*
Possible short-term side effects you should know about, including: nausea, appetite loss, facial flushing and increased libido. These may be noticeable during the first few days of treatment but should taper off.

Melanotan 2 Guide

----------


## 956Vette

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDZmNFqcmQw
8 minute clip from Epitan  :Cool:

----------


## jbarkley

This is great information, I have had great results with Melanotan II

----------


## swoll4589

how long will the mixed peptide last in the fridge.

----------


## Dude-Man

This thread delivers. + rep.

----------


## spywizard

It is a great product, and a great write up.. thanks..

----------


## *Narkissos*

Well done G.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## MeanMachine2000

I've been on the fence of trying this for a while. Though i am a redhead and am not sure if im willing to risk being covered in black spots  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Receiver84

Same here meanmachine. I would love to try this but it really does seem like everyone that uses it gets some type of mole/freckle issue and there are some real horror stories out there. I guess there are those types of stories with everything. Put it this way. I am more nervous to take the Melanotan II leap then I was to start taking anabolics. Go figure.

----------


## swoll4589

How long will the reconsitituted peptide last in the fridge?

----------


## 956Vette

> How long will the reconsitituted peptide last in the fridge?


About a month  :7up:

----------


## IBdmfkr

I've used it a few times but do wonder about the potential risks and side-effects being this is little to no long-term studies done on the compound.

It's great being tan but at what price I wonder, almost too good to be true.

I've also noticed when I dropped my dosage back significantly it worked almost just as well.
My first run I was doing 2mg/day and this last time I ran .5mg/day with similar results. With 2mg/day it was almost rediculous how fast and how dark I got where ppl would question me.

----------


## juice4life

What MG did you finish out with the first time you took it? I had my girlfriend on it last year, and she is a skin type I. She only did 30MG and looked like she was from the middle east! I've taken 20MG from melanocorp, and she has taken 30 again and is beating me on the tan. I think I'm gonna order some more and get some for a maintenance dosage.

----------


## Receiver84

> I've used it a few times but do wonder about the potential risks and side-effects being this is little to no long-term studies done on the compound.


Another hang up for me. The one thing about anabolics is that although there are few long term scientific studies on humans we do have decades of high usage by others to fall back on. We pretty much know from others experiences what happening to us. With this stuff it is still up in the air how the body will react 25 years down the road. I've done a ton of research on it and for all I can tell it is safe long term but I am still hung up on it. I'd feel better if it was FDA approved.

----------


## jbarkley

> Another hang up for me. The one thing about anabolics is that although there are few long term scientific studies on humans we do have decades of high usage by others to fall back on. We pretty much know from others experiences what happening to us. With this stuff it is still up in the air how the body will react 25 years down the road. I've done a ton of research on it and for all I can tell it is safe long term but I am still hung up on it. I'd feel better if it was FDA approved.


This is some info that may help:

Melanotan and melanotan II are both analogs of the peptide hormone alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH) that tend to induce skin tanning. Unlike melanotan though, melanotan II has the additional effect of increasing libido.

Both drugs were developed at the University of Arizona. Researchers there knew that one of the best defenses against skin cancer was a natural tan which has been slowly developed over weeks. They hypothesized that an effective way to reduce skin cancer rates in people would be to induce the body's natural tanning system to produce a protective tan prior to UV exposure. They knew the body's naturally occurring hormone alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH) caused melanogenesis, a process by which the skin's tanning cells (melanocytes) produce the skin's tanning pigment (melanin). With that knowledge they tested to see if administering this hormone to the body directly could be an effective method to cause sunless tanning. What they found was that while it appeared to work, natural alpha-MSH had too short a half life in the body to be practical as a therapeutic drug. So they decided to find a more potent and stable alternative, one that would be more practical.

After synthesizing and screening hundreds of molecules, the researchers headed by Dr. Victor Hruby, found a peptide that after trials and testing seemed to not only be safe but also approximately 1,000 times more potent than natural α-MSH. They dubbed this new peptide Melanotan. Since their discovery, numerous studies dating back to the mid-1980s have shown no obvious toxic effects of Melanotan. Because skin cancer (melanoma) today is a major health concern, Melanotan is expected to be used as a drug to combat it. Melanotan will do this by stimulating the body's natural tanning mechanism to create a tan without first needing exposure to harmful levels of UV radiation. This in turn will reduce the potential for skin damage that can eventually lead to skin cancer

LIVESTRONG Bros!!!

----------


## nathanst0

Bump...this is a very helpful post

----------


## king6

2-3 times a week in a tanning bed is plenty. I went every other day, and I got too dark. I looked like a coal miner.

----------


## JC2007

I work two weeks on, one off. I was wondering what the peptides life is out of the fridge?

----------


## highrise

Those are excellent A-to-Z instructions. I'm trying it for the first time, starting today. I'm fair skinned and am presently recovering from a sunburn. I weigh 245 and plan to do 1 mg. per day. This ought to be interesting.

Thanks for the instructions.

----------


## 956Vette

> Those are excellent A-to-Z instructions. I'm trying it for the first time, starting today. I'm fair skinned and am presently recovering from a sunburn. I weigh 245 and plan to do 1 mg. per day. This ought to be interesting.
> 
> Thanks for the instructions.


Definately consider dosing before bed, on a full stomach. I would even suggest taking .5mg for the first dose....

----------


## highrise

Well, its been seven days and I am extremely tan. I work in an office, so I was able to get maybe 3 - 20 minute sessions in the sun. I went:
1 mg.
1mg.
1mg.
2.5 mg.
2 mg.
2 mg.
3.5 mg.

Did them all before bed after a big shake and never felt nauseous. Started to notice a change on day 3 and liked it so that's when I upped the dose. Day 5 people several different people asked me if I have been tanning. My eye color (blue) really sticks out and my teeth look really white. The last three days I've been getting really deep color. I wake up with a stiffy every morning and it doesn't go away for about two hours. It's kinda funny. I get wood thoughout the day, pretty much whenever I walk somewhere. I expect to be really dark tomorrow, and will decide what to do with dosing then.

----------


## highrise

Maybe I should have stuck to 1 mg. per day. Today two side effects became prevelant. The first is extreme fatigue. I am so fatigued that I thought - there has to be something causing this. I researched and found a number of sites that explained this side effect of melanotan.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-melanotan.aspx

I've been physically and mentally drained all day. Yesterday, before I suspected that it was being caused by something other than normal fatigue, my strength in the gym was quite a bit low. Just thought I was having a bad workout. But today I am so tired that I am skipping the gym. 

The second is flushing. My face is flushed red a bit. Still looks natural with the tan over it, but I figured there was no reason to be flush. The article explained that as well. 

Still a great drug. I'm just learning and glad I could share this with others. I should have listened to vette.

----------


## highrise

Just an update. After skipping a dose for two days, my fatigue went away. I stayed away from it for a little over a week, then I took 1 mg. at night. The next day the fatigue was back, but not as bad. I also get that urge to "morning stretch" that I read about but didn't understand. Guess you have to feel it to know what it is. It's annoying.

Also, through those first six doses, I never felt any nausea, but when I took the 1 mg. over a week later, I felt it pretty bad. Anyway, I'm holding my tan pretty good. Unfortunately, I preloaded my last three doses at 2 mg. each (before I knew about the fatigue problem). I don't know if I can handle another 2 mg. dose, so it's sitting in the fridge. I may inject it back into a sterile vial and pull out .5 mg. at a time and see how I handle that. Still, I think this stuff is pretty great.

----------


## crazyhorse666

cant wate to get some!!!!

----------


## thunderin

Anybody seem to have their upper body getting darker than their legs? That's my case.

----------


## znak

> Definately consider dosing before bed, on a full stomach. I would even suggest taking .5mg for the first dose....


Good advice. The naseua during the day was killing me. I mean I actually blew chunks a few times.

----------


## thunderin

Before and after MT2. You be the judge.

----------


## highrise

Wow. Another effect of MT2 - my facial hair, which is normally reddish, is growing in very dark. I first noticed about a week or so ago that my 5:00 shadow (which actually takes me about 24 hours to get) seemed darker. I thought it might be because my skin was darker and the wiskers just appeared dark on my face. But the stubble in the sink was darker too, in contrast with the shaving gel. So I started to pay closer attention. There is no doubt that my facial hair has been much darker now. I shaved off an area of my pubic hairs and, although it may be a bit early to say for sure, those appear to be coming in darker as well.

----------


## 956Vette

> Before and after MT2. You be the judge.


Very impressive results, wow!  :7up:

----------


## Herbster

Regarding freezing after reconstitution, the advice i read at melanworld was that you could preload syringes and put them in the freezer until ready to use. I also read that the peptide begins to degrade after about 10 days in the fridge.

----------


## thunderin

I've kept mine in the fridge for up to a month after reconstitution in BAC water.

----------


## ginkobulloba

The other day I was in the sauna talking to some girl there and she was like "wow, you can stay in here like a really long time...maybe it's because you're not white."

I said, well I used to be.

Amazing, people don't even think I am a white guy anymore, this stuff works!

----------


## 956Vette

> I've kept mine in the fridge for up to a month after reconstitution in BAC water.


Ive gone as far as two months with no issues myself  :Cool: 

forget that preloading/freezing mumbo jumbo

----------


## ShoBoat

Can you sticky this...

----------


## ShoBoat

I was also wondering how well this will work for me.. 

I have red hair and the reason why it is more difficult for me to tan is because of the genetic basis of red hair.. My hair is red is because of a genetic mutation that also causes my body to not produce melanocyte. the melanocyte cells in my body are mutated and are derived from the same characteristics that cause red hair.... and pale skin or course.. Unfortunately I have not found any studies on red heads and melanotan II.

My final question on Melanotan II was are there any long term affects on this chem? I understand that it is still a research chemical and has not been around for a very long time.

----------


## Expat

Ok..I have now been taking M2 since Sept 18 @ .5 ed...the nausea is STILL w/me and dibilitating fatigue..but it is taking me this long to see results...My face is probably the darkest..next would be chest and then my calves/feet...I look forward to going maintenence next week...I am sick and tired of being sick and tired....I have no strength for training so I guess becoming injured at the same time of starting this was a good thing...

----------


## 956Vette

> I was also wondering how well this will work for me.. 
> 
> I have red hair and the reason why it is more difficult for me to tan is because of the genetic basis of red hair.. My hair is red is because of a genetic mutation that also causes my body to not produce melanocyte. the melanocyte cells in my body are mutated and are derived from the same characteristics that cause red hair.... and pale skin or course.. Unfortunately I have not found any studies on red heads and melanotan II.
> 
> My final question on Melanotan II was are there any long term affects on this chem? I understand that it is still a research chemical and has not been around for a very long time.


Many redheads take MT-II. Check out the forums at melanotan.org and see what you find  :Smilie: 

As long as you are not albino, melanotan peptides have the potential to work for you  :Smilie:

----------


## ShoBoat

> Ok..I have now been taking M2 since Sept 18 @ .5 ed...the nausea is STILL w/me and dibilitating fatigue..but it is taking me this long to see results...My face is probably the darkest..next would be chest and then my calves/feet...I look forward to going maintenence next week...I am sick and tired of being sick and tired....I have no strength for training so I guess becoming injured at the same time of starting this was a good thing...


From what I have research females more than mores experience nausea. Do you have any concerns about long term affects?

----------


## ShoBoat

> Many redheads take MT-II. Check out the forums at melanotan.org and see what you find 
> 
> As long as you are not albino, melanotan peptides have the potential to work for you


Yes I have checked the site for information related to red heads and MT-II however nothing has been published so far.

----------


## 956Vette

> Yes I have checked the site for information related to red heads and MT-II however nothing has been published so far.


There have to be a dozen or so quality logs with pictures of redheads using...

----------


## anhukem

is this illegal like ship overseas and that thing? it´s like gear?

----------


## znak

> is this illegal like ship overseas and that thing? it´s like gear?


Nope you can buy it on teh net with a credit card in the US.

----------


## ShoBoat

> There have to be a dozen or so quality logs with pictures of redheads using... for example: 
> http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/Ya...num=1188698909
> http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/Ya...num=1184162868
> 
> these were just two of the first threads at that board



Thanks a lot

----------


## anhukem

> Nope you can buy it on teh net with a credit card in the US.



so it´s legal and i can buy and they ship overseas with no problems ?

----------


## ShoBoat

> so it´s legal and i can buy and they ship overseas with no problems ?


From what I have heard is its not a controlled substance but a "research chemical" im not a lawyer but from what i have read you can ship use it however you want.

----------


## anhukem

> From what I have heard is its not a controlled substance but a "research chemical" im not a lawyer but from what i have read you can ship use it however you want.


wow ok that´s great thanks

----------


## Diamonite

no shit...... i am no red head. but i have light brown hair and white and kind of freckly skin. this made me kind of excited. age restrictions? what about shit like tattoos afterwards?

----------


## Expat

> From what I have research females more than mores experience nausea. Do you have any concerns about long term affects?


No...I don't...but then again...I am not in my 20's or 30's......or 40's for that matter..

----------


## znak

> ...I am sick and tired of being sick and tired....I have no strength for training so I guess becoming injured at the same time of starting this was a good thing...


I was blowing chucks for a while too, then I started taking it before bed and slept through the naseua

----------


## Diamonite

How high of a dosage are you taking to get that much nausea? Since it is legal. Anyone have a good url for a decent priced supplier? 

Also I know it comes in powder and liquid form. But are there different companies actually producing the stuff?

----------


## haskell954

I've been looking into MT2 for awhile now and I have to say this is probably the best thread I've read on the subject. I wish I would have been posting for this past year instead of just lurking..........now I need to get to 100! 

Thanks

----------


## 956Vette

BUMP! About that time to start getting that spring break tan on  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diamonite

Yeah I am going to start my first cycle and hopefully be at maintanance by summer soon!! 

I'm really stoked because I am a type 1.

----------


## Thug Nasty

Is age a factor at all? Would there be different effects lets say for a 20 year old vs a 50 year old? It doesn't sound like there are any long term effects.

----------


## Ripp3D

Just took my first dose of MTII, I got slight nausea but really wasnt that bad. I got a little bit of a warming feeling throughout my body that only lasted a few minutes.

I have 20 mg's to play with. I guess I am going to try 1mg every day for the first 5 days and then switch to eod. Who knows i guess, results vary.

----------


## Diamonite

> Is age a factor at all? Would there be different effects lets say for a 20 year old vs a 50 year old? It doesn't sound like there are any long term effects.


The effects rely more on skin type and weight. Rather than age. It doesn't look like their are any long term effects because it's not that far into trials yet to determine really.

----------


## sundance_kid

Hey guys
Could really use your advice. I've completed as much research as I want to, and as I'm a college student in the UK I'm going with MTII for saving $$$ and quick results. Anyway, if you could help me out with the following that would be awesome:

1) I'm a 6'0, athletic build, 175lb male with skin type between 2 and 3.
2) I am buying enough for the loading phase- 3 weeks- which is 30mg. Then it is our Easter semester break (For 4 weeks) where I will be at home for one week, snowboarding for 2, then seeing girlfriend who will be v jealous! Once I've completed the loading phase I'll buy more to maintain for the summer term, then summer vacation and stop when I return next year. My question is, once I finish the loading dose how am I going to store the peptide effectively as I'm travelling? Snowboarding should be fine, but I don't want my girlfriends parents wondering why there's weird stuff in their fridge.
3) Those of you maintaining, are you literally having one injection per week to keep it up? How many UV sessions per week?
4) I'm not the best with needles but can grow some stones if it means that tan  :Smilie:  I'll go with the smaller insulin needles, is abdominal injection the best/ least noticeable?
5) Although I've conducted lots of my own research, I don't want anything to go wrong as I get used to it, so if anyone could just go over suggested dosage for my body and skin type, how long to load, maintenance dose and frequency and the exact procedure for injection...

You will be heroes.

Oh and lastly, my girlfriend's parents live in Spain and mine live in Monaco (South France)...when I visit either place, should I change the maintenance dose at all to allow for the hotter climate? Do you guys use MT/ MTII pre vacation only or on a permanent basis?

Thanks so much,
It's appreciated.

----------


## almostgone

^^^. 
I was brushing up on my dosing for this year's tanning and wanted to bump it up for others to see.
This would be a really good thread for a sticky  :Smilie: .

AG

----------


## almostgone

^^^.
It's that time of year when some people will be looking for this info! 

AG

----------


## SECdominance

damn i wish my source had this stuff...sounds like a helluva lot better than spending all that time in the tanning bed

----------


## Thug Nasty

> damn i wish my source had this stuff...sounds like a helluva lot better than spending all that time in the tanning bed


You don't really need a source, Lion has it I believe. It's just a research chem, not a illegal steriod .

----------


## almostgone

^^^.

Ag

----------


## longhorn814

got out in the sun for the first time this year after starting my MT2 again..got an amazing dark tan in just a few hours..people already commenting on how tan I am..this stuff is great!!

----------


## 956Vette

> got out in the sun for the first time this year after starting my MT2 again..got an amazing dark tan in just a few hours..people already commenting on how tan I am..this stuff is great!!


 :7up:

----------


## Mr Tick

Anyone doing this year round notice any developing sides? Im thinking of getting my tan on and just wondering of any other sides then say erections, darkening of freckles and moles and the nausea when your starting your loading phase.

Also since this is a research chem would yall recommend to get it from anywhere or is there a few good us labs that someone could recommend?


Thanks,
Rob

----------


## 956Vette

> Anyone doing this year round notice any developing sides? Im thinking of getting my tan on and just wondering of any other sides then say erections, darkening of freckles and moles and the nausea when your starting your loading phase.
> 
> Also since this is a research chem would yall recommend to get it from anywhere or is there a few good us labs that someone could recommend?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


Sides only diminish in my experience.

----------


## almostgone

Same here. I followed the dosing protocol you posted and the sides were definitely minimal at first. Now the sides are nonexistent!

AG




> Sides only diminish in my experience.

----------


## GGallin

Uh we sell Mel 5's at GNC is that the same stuff or is there something I am missing?

----------


## james21

man im exited to give this a shot. but 30mg is pretty much a must huh? Ive read where 8mg nets some good results

----------


## GGallin

> man im exited to give this a shot. but 30mg is pretty much a must huh? Ive read where 8mg nets some good results


What for like GH levels or something?

----------


## GGallin

LOL I thought it said melatonin..... my bad I am retarded

----------


## james21

haha good stuff GGallin


Vette Thanks a load for the a-z instructions

----------


## almostgone

I think it gets everyone once in a while.

AG





> LOL I thought it said melatonin..... my bad I am retarded

----------


## GGallin

I get my wife confused with an English Mastiff all the time!  : Hijack:

----------


## Thug Nasty

Since it is legal to buy, I'm assuming we're allowed to discuss where to get it and prices. So far the best I've found was 30mg for $150. Anyone else find anything better than this?

----------


## 956Vette

> Since it is legal to buy, I'm assuming we're allowed to discuss where to get it and prices. So far the best I've found was 30mg for $150. Anyone else find anything better than this?


Keep it to pm's if you are using someone else besides ar-r  :Smilie: 

Doesnt get much cheaper than that though...

----------


## silversurfer

I must been living under a rock, i never heard of this stuff. But i called my GF up and was telling her about it and she knew what it was lol. wtf?

My question is, does this stuff help with evening out a tan and reducing redness? i have fair skin, i really have to work to get a tan and it ends up being nice tan in some areas, reddish in others and almost nothing in the rest.

well im gonna go to the gym and get my tan on  :7up:

----------


## 956Vette

> I must been living under a rock, i never heard of this stuff. But i called my GF up and was telling her about it and she knew what it was lol. wtf?
> 
> My question is, does this stuff help with evening out a tan and reducing redness? i have fair skin, i really have to work to get a tan and it ends up being nice tan in some areas, reddish in others and almost nothing in the rest.
> 
> well im gonna go to the gym and get my tan on


An "even" tan is so individual I sorta think it is one of those impossible questions to answer. As far as reducing redness, it has been noted in many logs of rosacea suffers that it is helpful (via thickening the skin...).

There are a few good resources around the net with before and after photos posted. Seeing some results of others may give you an idea of the potential MT-II could have for you  :Smilie:

----------


## silversurfer

Thanks VETTE
Yea ive been reading more, and seeing before and after photos. Craziness. The One link you posted had a guy that was a PAIL red head when he started, after photo, He was a nice tanned dirty blonde. Thats just amazing to me.

----------


## FallenWyvern

After the loading phase can you get away with weekly injections? Or do they need to be more often?

----------


## 956Vette

> After the loading phase can you get away with weekly injections? Or do they need to be more often?


Absolutely. You can be very flexible with your dosing and schedule and have good results in my experience  :Cool:

----------


## FallenWyvern

II kinda scares me. Do you thing I is safer/less known sides?

----------


## 956Vette

> II kinda scares me. Do you thing I is safer/less known sides?


I believe MT-II can be used safely, yes. Is M-I more user friendly and safer...I also say yes (just to answer the question in the most straightforward way). Either way it is a very individual deal and not everyone is a good candidate. If it scares you in the least, I wouldnt do it. Nobody should sell you on this product or twist your arm to take it imo. Make it a habit to browse the melanotan forums and feel it out for awhile  :Wink:

----------


## Thug Nasty

Let's get this back to the top  :0jackson:  :Party Smiley TAP:

----------


## KatsMeow

my injections of melanotan burn a little, is this common for most people? It's not like I can't take it or anything, it's not 1/2 as bad as winny but I just wanted to double check.

----------


## 956Vette

> my injections of melanotan burn a little, is this common for most people? It's not like I can't take it or anything, it's not 1/2 as bad as winny but I just wanted to double check.


Are you using nacl or sterile water? Using bact water it should not burn (at least in my experience)

----------


## Bryan2

I just recieved an order an my mt2 isnt powder. I chose regular shipping and it almost looks a little crystalized.....


Is it ruined at this point???


how sensative to heat is it?

----------


## 956Vette

> I just recieved an order an my mt2 isnt powder. I chose regular shipping and it almost looks a little crystalized.....
> 
> 
> Is it ruined at this point???
> 
> 
> how sensative to heat is it?


Does not have to be loose, broken up powder. Many differing lyophilization processes out there....

----------


## scottt2536

Has anyone used Melanotan II while using winstrol ?

----------


## scottt2536

Bryan2,

You can order MTII with or without icepacks, it will be fine as long as it hasn't gone through any extreme temperature variations. Storing it in the freezer/fridge increases the shelf life and stability of the drug.

----------


## scottt2536

> my injections of melanotan burn a little, is this common for most people? It's not like I can't take it or anything, it's not 1/2 as bad as winny but I just wanted to double check.


Burning sensations occur more frequently following injections of isotonic saline solution as a general rule, there have been a fair few studies on the osmolarity of drugs in an attempt to work out what causes the burning sensation after a subcut injection but none of them have come close to explaining exactly why it happens...that said i have been using sterile h2o and it still has a slight burning sensation, and yeah, nothing like winny so i'm happy

----------


## scottt2536

> II kinda scares me. Do you thing I is safer/less known sides?


MTI does have less side effects, but the side effects reported from MTII have only been deemed undesirable because they differ from what Clinuvel has the drug indicated for (tanning), the libido side effects of MTII are being investigated and followed as leads to develop a seperate drug to treat erectile dysfunction.
Either way, in my opinion (i'm a pharmacologist), with MTI already in phase III clinical trials and WHO giving the compound a generic name (afamelanotide) its safety is looking good, MTII is just a shorter version of the MTI peptide in a cyclic structure, it's progression through clinical trials will be lagging behind MT1 and it's possible the libido effects produced by MTII will have researchers stearing efficacy and safety studies in that direction.

I'd go with MTII, 2 effects for the price of 1!

----------


## spywizard

> MTI does have less side effects, but the side effects reported from MTII have only been deemed undesirable because they differ from what Clinuvel has the drug indicated for (tanning), the libido side effects of MTII are being investigated and followed as leads to develop a seperate drug to treat erectile dysfunction.
> Either way, in my opinion (i'm a pharmacologist), with MTI already in phase III clinical trials and WHO giving the compound a generic name (afamelanotide) its safety is looking good, MTII is just a shorter version of the MTI peptide in a cyclic structure, it's progression through clinical trials will be lagging behind MT1 and it's possible the libido effects produced by MTII will have researchers stearing efficacy and safety studies in that direction.
> 
> I'd go with MTII, 2 effects for the price of 1!


thanks so much for the detail explaination, and the info on the version 3, i know they've been working on that for some time now, didn't know they were up to human trials.. good to know..

----------


## scottt2536

> Just an update. After skipping a dose for two days, my fatigue went away. I stayed away from it for a little over a week, then I took 1 mg. at night. The next day the fatigue was back, but not as bad. I also get that urge to "morning stretch" that I read about but didn't understand. Guess you have to feel it to know what it is. It's annoying.
> 
> Also, through those first six doses, I never felt any nausea, but when I took the 1 mg. over a week later, I felt it pretty bad. Anyway, I'm holding my tan pretty good. Unfortunately, I preloaded my last three doses at 2 mg. each (before I knew about the fatigue problem). I don't know if I can handle another 2 mg. dose, so it's sitting in the fridge. I may inject it back into a sterile vial and pull out .5 mg. at a time and see how I handle that. Still, I think this stuff is pretty great.


The fatigue problem was reported during phase I/II of clinical trials, dosing over 0.03mg/kg produces grade II somnolence and fatigue. I would not use a dose over 0.025mg/kg, the stretch-yawn response you have each morning is also normal, most side effects are never properly explained, my guess would be it has something to do with MSH effects within the CNS.
As for the facial flushing, MTII binds the melanocortin receptor 4 in the hypothalymus of your brain, hypothalymus is involved in temperature regulation amongst other things, could explain temperature irregularities.
Having a break between dosing then coming back to your previous dosage is going to knock you around a bit, your bodies homeostatic mechanisms adjusted themselves in response to the loading phase and in turn adjusted the levels of other neurochemicals, when you alter the frequency and duration of administration your always going to experience the unwanted side effects.

Hope this helps

----------


## JinNtonic

GREAT THREAD. 

I started my first MTII injection last night @.5mg.

I did get an upset stomach. I did feel warm. But nothing too bad. 

My dads a red head so I have some of those genes. In the morning I swear I could tell a very small change in color.

I am going to take 1mg tonight before bed.

Thx for this great thread!

----------


## KatsMeow

So, i think i'm going to have to stop using my Melanotan... I have quite a bit of freckles as is but these "black spots" are out of control! It looks like a 4 year old had fun with a marker all over my body. I got darker but it isn't worth looking like a dalmatian.

----------


## burnin69

> So, i think i'm going to have to stop using my Melanotan... I have quite a bit of freckles as is but these "black spots" are out of control! It looks like a 4 year old had fun with a marker all over my body. I got darker but it isn't worth looking like a dalmatian.


how long have you been using the melanotan? And how often do you tan?

----------


## KatsMeow

I've only been using it for 2 weeks at 0.5mg daily, and I'm only doing 2 sessions in the tanning bed every week.

----------


## 956Vette

> I've only been using it for 2 weeks at 0.5mg daily, and I'm only doing 2 sessions in the tanning bed every week.


Start a new thread and post some progress pictures. May very well be the transition phase that could have been expected. Everyone is different. Hate to see you jump ship too early  :Smilie:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Black dots scare me  :Tear: 



Like Vette said, it would be great for people to post up pics!

----------


## VeraDeMilo

If I was to place my melanotanII in the freezer right after the package arives, in it's un-mixed form (no water added yet), does anyone know how long that would stay good for? Years?

----------


## VeraDeMilo

Also, I have read that dosing goes by bodyweight. So melanotan.org says if I'm around 255 lbs I should be taking 2.353 mg every day during the loading phase. (Their chart came out in 2006) Is this outdated or is this still the general rule that more bodyweight equals higher dosage? Thanks

----------


## burnin69

The freckles that have darkened and multiplied on my face and body are the worst side. But from what ive heard they start to lighten and blend with your skin as it gets darker.

----------


## cindyhu528

*Edited. Please read the board rules. You cannot post this.*

----------


## 956Vette

> *Edited. Please read the board rules. You cannot post this.*


 :1laugh:

----------


## KatsMeow

> The freckles that have darkened and multiplied on my face and body are the worst side. But from what ive heard they start to lighten and blend with your skin as it gets darker.


Mine didn't blend they just turned black and got bigger. They faded a little bit once I stopped using MT2, and I stayed dark for quite some time thereafter.

----------


## jasperhup

good thread vette.

i disagree with your take on the over 1mg a day being overdosing tho. i dosed over 1mg a day for almost 6 weeks and have had virtually now tanning, although my beard has gone black and i have a couple moles/freckles (you'd have to be me to notice them tho).

what is your skin type and height? if you are a true type 1 (never ever tans, burns quickly) and are big (both body mass and total skin surface -- which might be more important as it means you have more receptors to stimulate) then 1mg a day might be next to useless.

another thing (the melanotan dot org forum has some threads about this) is that while the drug itself doesn't accumulate (the response of tan/melanin production accumulates tho, like a muscle memory for the tanning bits) the parts of you that have tanned or at least had good UV will seem to respond quickly and strongly to the drug, but other parts might not.

so if you are very pale with lots of skin that has not ever seen the sun, you will need a sufficient amount at each dose to reach enough of your receptors, and you will need to inject often as the half life of the drug is fairly short.

my next run will have me ramping up my dose (to minimize sides, although a zyrtec before hand seems to do the trick) and working towards 2-2.5 mgs a day.

----------


## 956Vette

> my next run will have me ramping up my dose (to minimize sides, although a zyrtec before hand seems to do the trick) and working towards 2-2.5 mgs a day.


Interesting pov jasperhup, thanks & welcome  :Cool: 

I still believe moderate dosing and UV exposure are the keys to a successful run. If only there were that magic pill or formula right?? 

.5mg-1mg doses work for me (I was a true type 1). But I also have to say that I have used several suppliers and over the years the peptides have become more potent. Just an observation I think many have had on these communities and melanotan.org



> i dosed over 1mg a day for almost 6 weeks and have had virtually now tanning, although my beard has gone black and i have a couple moles/freckles (you'd have to be me to notice them tho).


Sounds on par to me. I have to imagine that is what you should have expected going into it. Please elaborate though, interested in your experience for sure!

----------


## jasperhup

well, i made a typo, i have had virtually NO tanning!

you know, it comes down to size (body mass, and skin surface area, two things i have working against me on this), tanning ability (again against me) and previous UV exposure (you guessed it, 0 for 3!).

your dose will be determined by all of that.

so one doesn't really "load" the drug i am learning, but you accumulate the melanin that the drug (with or without, although with helps a lot, UV) via stimulating the MSH receptors. if you look at the trials (you had a great vid on youtube, i only know it was you cuz of the distinct user name!) you will notice they just bomb the patients with the dosage from the chart. all this cycling, loading, and up and down stuff the community has done is sort of a hold over of other kinds of drugs. might work, but it's just an experiment by us amatures right now.

anyhow, i can say if you are a real type 1, and big (as in naturally big, large surface area, although being jacked might have in affect too) you need meaningful doses or else as you inject it the drug won't get to enough of the surface. you also need them often as the half life is short. and lastly, you really do need UV to get it going, but i got UV and all the "loading" i did was for shit, dose is key (well that's what i'm working with, will confirm in the next 6-8 weeks as i go back on).

sides are shit too, but it SEEMS ramping up helps that (just to get used to the stuff) and a zyrtec before hand really did help IME.

----------


## 956Vette

> you will notice they just bomb the patients with the dosage from the chart.


Curious if you have this handy, would love to see it. I have yet to see one in regards to MT-II, only the original melanotan.

----------


## jasperhup

> Curious if you have this handy, would love to see it. I have yet to see one in regards to MT-II, only the original melanotan.


it is from this new zealand video, this pale girl get her daily injections. it was on some news thing, should like up to ur vid page. she did daily injections, like 1cc of fluid, and got darker in like 12 or 13 days. no loading or anything like that, just straight going for it!

looking at her then me, i have no friggen business doing only 1mg a day and expecting results.

----------


## 956Vette

> it is from this new zealand video, this pale girl get her daily injections. it was on some news thing, should like up to ur vid page. she did daily injections, like 1cc of fluid, and got darker in like 12 or 13 days. no loading or anything like that, just straight going for it!
> 
> looking at her then me, i have no friggen business doing only 1mg a day and expecting results.


I am familiar with that video, yes sir. Still I feel you are spreading misinformation at this point. You are entitled to your opinion, but I would like to see some facts. Daily injections and 1cc of fluid means nothing. And there is no dosage charts available from clinical trials (would love to be shown one if I am incorrect).

----------


## jasperhup

> I am familiar with that video, yes sir. Still I feel you are spreading misinformation at this point. You are entitled to your opinion, but I would like to see some facts. Daily injections and 1cc of fluid means nothing. And there is no dosage charts available from clinical trials (would love to be shown one if I am incorrect).


melontan dot org has a dose chart -- it is high (and it is a fair point to say it might be too high) and from the trials. if you go back through some old posts (can only search for last 25, but there are some threads if you troll for them) you'll see discussions of the O.G. trials and evidently some mod on the forum was involved in them.

further more, sideways, the mod there, has been banging the higher dosage drum (with good reasons) lately, there should be a thread there page one in the discussion area.

and lastly the best results with lots of pics for a true type 1 that i can see was from majik and he is not a very big person, but was up to 1.5mgs for quite some time.

i'm certainly not spreading misinformation, i can say unequivocally that my protection was a bit better than it might have been otherwise, and i did get the usual "sides", but my tanning was virtually nil on a daily dose averaging just about 1mg a day for over 40 days.

sideways on that board has also come up with some decent reasons (if theoretical) as to why underdosing might be a problem.

----------


## jasperhup

and here is a link to a research with a fairly high daily recommended dose.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8637402

that would be (for a 100kg man, smaller than i am and perhaps many members of this board) 2.5mg per day.

----------


## 956Vette

I appreciate the dialogue  :Smilie:  

I still have yet to see a dosing chart from a clinical trial on MT-II. 

I seen many fads come and go from m.org. Sideways is very knowledgeable, I will take a look at some of his recent activity. Thanks!

----------


## 956Vette

> and here is a link to a research with a fairly high daily recommended dose.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8637402
> 
> that would be (for a 100kg man, smaller than i am and perhaps many members of this board) 2.5mg per day.


I appreciate that link jasper  :7up:   :Nutkick:

----------


## jasperhup

> I appreciate that link jasper


NOW TELL ME THAT I'M NOT SPREADING MISINFO!!

AND THAT I'M HANDSOME AND SMART!!!

lol

----------


## jasperhup

oh, and i've seen more but due to not having linked them and not being able to search well on m org, i really can't reproduce them.

testamony from one of the board guys about a trial, and some papers that i mostly skimmed and wouldn't understand, but that said you need a big number (like too big if i remember correctly).

i did err on the side of what i thought was caution, and that basically amounted to getting a burn and throwing a cycle away. not giving up yet!

----------


## 956Vette

There are still just as many horror stories involving emergency rooms, vomiting, etc from taking doses near the original dosing chart posted on m.org  :Wink: 

Glad to hear you havent given up! look forward to the success story  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasperhup

oh, i think at once those doses are hard.

i'm aiming for 2 (maybe 3 sometimes) a day injections, totaling 2-2.5 mgs tops. i'll also pop the zyrtec before each one, and ramp up to help get used to it. when i do the uv thing, i'll do either all of it right before, of half before, and half just a couple hours after, to really get those MSH guys working.

from what i've been reading what makes the most sense is you want the minimum dose that stimulates all (or enough, and i don't know what that number would be) MSH Rs as often as possible. the danger of too many injections is that you might underdose and only stim some receptors resulting in uneven results (or so the theory goes).

----------


## Elexecution

> oh, i think at once those doses are hard.
> 
> i'm aiming for 2 (maybe 3 sometimes) a day injections, totaling 2-2.5 mgs tops. i'll also pop the zyrtec before each one, and ramp up to help get used to it. when i do the uv thing, i'll do either all of it right before, of half before, and half just a couple hours after, to really get those MSH guys working.
> 
> from what i've been reading what makes the most sense is you want the minimum dose that stimulates all (or enough, and i don't know what that number would be) MSH Rs as often as possible. the danger of too many injections is that you might underdose and only stim some receptors resulting in uneven results (or so the theory goes).


Why do you think more than one injection per day works better? And what does the zyrtec do?

----------


## jasperhup

the drug has a short half life. just a few hours.

the zyrtec blocks histamine receptors, so the M2 won't give you the allergic response.

----------


## znak

> It looks like a 4 year old had fun with a marker all over my body. I got darker but it isn't worth looking like a dalmatian.


Exactly what happened to me, only my four year old was jacked up on coffee.

----------


## Elexecution

> the drug has a short half life. just a few hours.
> 
> the zyrtec blocks histamine receptors, so the M2 won't give you the allergic response.


So taking it before bed probably won't give you the best results? Taking it right before tanning is probably best right?

And You said more injections may lead to a more uneven tan?

----------


## jasperhup

> So taking it before bed probably won't give you the best results? Taking it right before tanning is probably best right?
> 
> And You said more injections may lead to a more uneven tan?


before bed is fine, but i'd assume that before and after tanning is the best.

a theory is that LARGER dosages will lead to a more even tan, as small ones might only stimulate an incomplete number of MSH receptors.

----------


## Elexecution

i left a reconstituted vial of MTII out unrefrigerated for 6 hours, is this still good to use?

----------


## 956Vette

> i left a reconstituted vial of MTII out unrefrigerated for 6 hours, is this still good to use?


I would imagine it is fine. Let us know

----------


## Elexecution

how can i even tell?

----------


## 956Vette

> how can i even tell?


If you feel the aphrodisiac effects

----------


## A&FGuy

has anyone taken lions product? and also is is safe to use with AAS?

----------


## znak

> has anyone taken lions product? and also is is safe to use with AAS?


You can use with AAS, never tried Lion's stuff

----------


## fanatic

Good thread... but I'm even more unsure if I'll use it, now. Haha The hyperpigmentation is what really scares me- I've had it before and absolutely will NOT knowingly put myslef throught hat sh*t again. If the anti-histimine works I'll probably try it. BUMP.

----------


## CygonX

> has anyone taken lions product? and also is is safe to use with AAS?


Using Lion's stuff now, seems to work, not using with AAS at the moment though. But it works with HGH, if that helps :P

----------


## Melanotan555

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDZmNFqcmQw
> 8 minute clip from Epitan


Just to be clear about this, this video is *strictly* about Melanotan one in terms of its historical perspective. Melanotan one ≠ Melanotan II, they both have seriously different Clinical histories. Melanotan II has had few clinical trials only in men and primarily for erectile dysfunction unlike Melanotan one which has had many many more in both men and women. Melanotan one (under the name "afamelanotide") is the one currently in clinical trials by the Australian company, Clinuvel. Read Wikipedia's article about these peptides and find the links to the studies.

-Scott

----------


## betty

> What MG did you finish out with the first time you took it? I had my girlfriend on it last year, and she is a skin type I. She only did 30MG and looked like she was from the middle east! I've taken 20MG from melanocorp, and she has taken 30 again and is beating me on the tan. I think I'm gonna order some more and get some for a maintenance dosage.



can you tell me where your girlfriend ordered them from and what dosage she took every day?? thanks

----------


## oscarjones

i just ordered some mt2 - what's a good dose to start with and how long until i can run maintenance?

----------


## 956Vette

> i just ordered some mt2 - what's a good dose to start with and how long until i can run maintenance?


.25mg first dose, .5mg next few doses and work yourself up to 1mg if necessary. from there you basically listen to your body and dial in both the UV rays and a-msh  :Smilie:

----------


## oscarjones

> .25mg first dose, .5mg next few doses and work yourself up to 1mg if necessary. from there you basically listen to your body and dial in both the UV rays and a-msh


thank you vette - what is a-msh? and how much exposure do you recommend? should i cover my face?

----------


## 956Vette

> thank you vette - what is a-msh? and how much exposure do you recommend? should i cover my face?


ah, sorry. just read: http://melanotanhq.com/forum/index.php?topic=84.0
Melanocyte stimulating hormone...sometimes used in place of melanotan. not quite the same, but sloppily used interchangeably with melanotan peptides (MT-II and M-I)

Hard to give recommendations on exposure, but certainly cover your face  :7up:

----------


## oscarjones

> ah, sorry. just read: http://melanotanhq.com/forum/index.php?topic=84.0
> Melanocyte stimulating hormone...sometimes used in place of melanotan. not quite the same, but sloppily used interchangeably with melanotan peptides (MT-II and M-I)
> 
> Hard to give recommendations on exposure, but certainly cover your face


Well hope the stuff I got is legit. Thanks for the info Vette.

----------


## bullmastiff

Also when you tan if you don't cover your face use sun block under your eyes. MTII can give you darker circles under your eyes if no sun block is used. 

I've been on it for almost 2 years with TRT and GH as well. No problems from the combination. 
When using MTII especially if your fair skinned make sure you check all moles and spots regularly. I have my dermatologist check me annually so I don't miss something. When you can stay out in the sun longer, you raise your risk of things happening. I'm skin type 1 and for me MTII allows me to spend more time in the sun without burning, so I have to be vigilant about making sure nothing looks hinky. 

Long live MTII.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## oscarjones

> Also when you tan if you don't cover your face use sun block under your eyes. MTII can give you darker circles under your eyes if no sun block is used. 
> 
> I've been on it for almost 2 years with TRT and GH as well. No problems from the combination. 
> When using MTII especially if your fair skinned make sure you check all moles and spots regularly. I have my dermatologist check me annually so I don't miss something. When you can stay out in the sun longer, you raise your risk of things happening. I'm skin type 1 and for me MTII allows me to spend more time in the sun without burning, so I have to be vigilant about making sure nothing looks hinky. 
> 
> Long live MTII.


Words of wisdom. Thanks.

----------


## jccnewbie

I have just started taking MT-2 and WOW! Less than week so far using .5mg every night. I have tanned in a bed three times and it looks like I have been laying out all month every day. I had a red face only for a half hour my first dose, the only other side is my morning wood lasts about four hours. I can't wait till this weekend to put that bad boy to use. = ) All in all this has worked fantastic for me so far. It seems that every time I look in the mirror I am a little bit darker. At this rate I will be as tan as I want by the end of next week. WOOHOO!!

BTW... I'm skin type three

----------


## oscarjones

TRT/HCG + MT2 for the win, for life.

----------


## 956Vette

> TRT/HCG + MT2 for the win, for life.


Yes sir
 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Kale

OK I need somebody to dumb this down for the old fella here. I just got two 10mg vials of this stuff. Tell me simply how to dose it and how to reconstitute it. I have bac water. Do I need new vials or can I reconstitute it in the existing vials ?

----------


## toothache

> OK I need somebody to dumb this down for the old fella here. I just got two 10mg vials of this stuff. Tell me simply how to dose it and how to reconstitute it. I have bac water. Do I need new vials or can I reconstitute it in the existing vials ?


You'll need a bigger vial. First take 2 or 3ml of water put it in the vial then transfer it to the bigger vial. Now take 7 or 8ml of bac water, it will equal 10ml of water total, and mix it with the melanotan II then you will have 1mg/ml.

----------


## Kale

> You'll need a bigger vial. First take 2 or 3ml of water put it in the vial then transfer it to the bigger vial. Now take 7 or 8ml of bac water, it will equal 10ml of water total, and mix it with the melanotan II then you will have 1mg/ml.


Perfect thanks. And exactly how is it dosed. Is it .5mg ED ?

----------


## oscarjones

> OK I need somebody to dumb this down for the old fella here. I just got two 10mg vials of this stuff. Tell me simply how to dose it and how to reconstitute it. I have bac water. Do I need new vials or can I reconstitute it in the existing vials ?


I use 2ml to reconstitute so therefore if you have 10mg's of MT2 peptide in the vial...

On a slin pin~
20 units = 1mg
10 units = 0.5mg
5 units = 0.25mg

etc.




> Perfect thanks. And exactly how is it dosed. Is it .5mg ED ?


Do 0.25mg for the first day, then load @ 0.5mg for 15-20 days with sun exposure a couple times a week. Get full naked sun exposure if possible. Use SPF 30 minimum on your face and wear SPF 30 chapstick too.

After your load period, you can do maintenance of either 1mg E3-4 days or 0.5mg E3D... I do 1mg E3D for maintenance but I like to stay real dark.

When I start to lighten up I hit the tanning bed once with sunblock on my face and I get super tan, I only do the sun bed maybe once every 2 months or so. But I stay tan all year this way. Erections are interesting lol...

----------


## Kale

OK I started 0.5mg two days ago. I am doing i before I go to bed so no sides whatesoever so far. I will keep u updated

----------


## spywizard

kale, take a picture of your arm with a bright white piece of paper under the arm..

then in 2 weeks do the same and then in 4 weeks,.. 

that's really the only way to know your progress..

----------


## Kale

Well all I can say is "holyshit" This stuff is amazing. I have been doing 1mg a day for about 14 days and with only two or three days in the sun for a max of 15 mins per day I make Obama look like the Grand Poobar of the Ku Klux Clan. I am going to have to stop now as I am just getting comments all the time. Amazing and no sides whatsoever. The pnlu thing is the dark spots do get darker. Not a big issue on my body as I have quite a few already but my face has a couple of dark patches which have gotten noticably darker but because my face is so dark now its not really that big a deal.

----------


## peptidewarehouse

> Well all I can say is "holyshit" This stuff is amazing. I have been doing 1mg a day for about 14 days and with only two or three days in the sun for a max of 15 mins per day I make Obama look like the Grand Poobar of the Ku Klux Clan. I am going to have to stop now as I am just getting comments all the time. Amazing and no sides whatsoever. The pnlu thing is the dark spots do get darker. Not a big issue on my body as I have quite a few already but my face has a couple of dark patches which have gotten noticably darker but because my face is so dark now its not really that big a deal.



Melanotan will make any birth marks and moles darker. It's best to use light to moderate sunscreen under your eyes during the summer as the skin under you eyes is different than other skin on your face. Sunscreen will keep you from getting dark circles under your eyes. 

Also there is no need to mix your vial with 5-6ml of water. Just mix your 10mg vial of Melanotan with 1ml of bacteriostatic water. Then shoot 10ius if you want 1ml of melanotan. No sense in injecting a full ml of more if you don't have too. 
Here is a great peptide calculator to find out how much water and peptide to get a certain ratio: http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.html

----------


## peptidewarehouse

> You'll need a bigger vial. First take 2 or 3ml of water put it in the vial then transfer it to the bigger vial. Now take 7 or 8ml of bac water, it will equal 10ml of water total, and mix it with the melanotan II then you will have 1mg/ml.



You always reconstitute the melanotan in the vial it comes with. If it is a reputable source it will be vacuum sealed. Just draw up your bac. water and then inject it into the vial of melanotan. You risk contamination doing it the way above. 
Just make sure swab both bac. water and melanotan vial with alcohol.

----------


## tballz

You'll be fine if you do it the way toothache says. Transferring from one vial to the next will not get it contaminated. That's how you do it with all peptides.

----------


## tballz

> Well all I can say is "holyshit" This stuff is amazing. I have been doing 1mg a day for about 14 days and with only two or three days in the sun for a max of 15 mins per day I make Obama look like the Grand Poobar of the Ku Klux Clan. I am going to have to stop now as I am just getting comments all the time. Amazing and no sides whatsoever. The pnlu thing is the dark spots do get darker. Not a big issue on my body as I have quite a few already but my face has a couple of dark patches which have gotten noticably darker but because my face is so dark now its not really that big a deal.


Yep the shit is amazing. I have very fair skin and it makes me dark as hell. I love it.

----------


## Kale

> You always reconstitute the melanotan in the vial it comes with. If it is a reputable source it will be vacuum sealed. Just draw up your bac. water and then inject it into the vial of melanotan. You risk contamination doing it the way above. 
> Just make sure swab both bac. water and melanotan vial with alcohol.


Yes good advice, being he dumbass at maths that I am this didnt occur to me. Not so worried about contamination though I have been transferring amps to vials for years and never ever had a problem there. I stopped taking the shots two days ago and I am still getting darker, I hope this slows down soon or I might have to start fvcking white chics like Tiger !!!

----------


## Anabolios

Hey guys, havent been around in a while but im starting up another round of MTII im about 3 days into the cycle and left the reconstituted vial out on the bathroom counter for about 12 hours unrefrigerated do you think it will still be effective?

----------


## 956Vette

> Hey guys, havent been around in a while but im starting up another round of MTII im about 3 days into the cycle and left the reconstituted vial out on the bathroom counter for about 12 hours unrefrigerated do you think it will still be effective?


No question, yes sir. Give us an update

----------


## Anabolios

sweet i figured itd be fine because it was such a short period of time. that stuff worked AWESOME for me last summer i went from see through to haji in a months time love it ill let ya know how this go round goes

thanks again man youve been a big help especially last year for my first run

----------


## Phate

> sweet i figured itd be fine because it was such a short period of time. that stuff worked AWESOME for me last summer i went from see through to haji in a months time love it ill let ya know how this go round goes
> 
> thanks again man youve been a big help especially last year for my first run


i'm about to start another run as well and keep it sustained for as long as possible with the current amount i have

----------


## Anabolios

> i'm about to start another run as well and keep it sustained for as long as possible with the current amount i have


yeah i did 1mg daily for 30 days then maintenance dosing after that i almost feel like i dont even need that much maybe .5 or .75

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

hi i just read thru this whole thread because im really debating on trying out melontan II. Im skin type 2 so itd prob be pretty decent for me. Is Ar-r 's melontan a legit source to buy from. Seems like no one actually came out and discussed where they bought or gave any sources good rep.

----------


## 956Vette

AR-R is legit, yes sir

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

thanks dude it looks like i should be starting out with 30mg? Gonna cost me 240....is this high or nah

----------


## 956Vette

It's a premium

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

ah gotcha looks like il be ordering sometime soon to try this stuff out. Probaly around mid March so il be looking good for the start of summer  :Smilie:  


One last question I haven't really seen discussed. Where should we be injecting this at? Butt, shoulder, etc

----------


## talstar

Stomach is where I inject, insulin needle.

----------


## Nikkanoo

Heya,
Was wondering if someone would help me use melonatan? i dont know anything atall about it, i need to know were to inject and everthing someone please help me??

xx

----------


## HitIt

> Heya,
> Was wondering if someone would help me use melonatan? i dont know anything atall about it, i need to know were to inject and everthing someone please help me??
> 
> xx


you can start by reading every post above yours

----------


## PK-V

ok guys what the deal with the bremelanotide (pt-141) in MTII 

 :Eatit: 

how long will bremelanotide the effects last for?

I don't want to be pitching a tent when im in the swimming pool  :0jackson: 

will it effect my sexual functioning once I come off or does it just heighten boner effects in someone who has no ed problems?

Will it stay hard after a fap?

(no homo) 

might start using some MTII tonight

----------


## 956Vette

> ok guys what the deal with the bremelanotide (pt-141) in MTII


Stuff is definitely something to experience. It's slightly complicated. Check out:
http://peptide-guide.com/Bremelanotide__PT-141_.html




> how long will bremelanotide the effects last for?
> 
> I don't want to be pitching a tent when im in the swimming pool


Then you will not want to dose very high until you are a seasoned user. Spontaneity can be expected with the right amount running through you. All dose dependent. .5mg may give results with limited pool boner mgt concerns. 1.5mg will be tent pitching territory
Results peak around hour 4-6 and last a day, maybe two afterward 



> will it effect my sexual functioning once I come off or does it just heighten boner effects in someone who has no ed problems?


Recreational use is the majority. Those with true ED issues often find they need to combine a PDE5 with brem to give them the security they need. Timing the brem is a just a unpredictable beast sometimes...whereas viagra will work consistently and quickly



> Will it stay hard after a fap?
> 
> (no homo)


If you dose right and are receptive to it, yes. 




> might start using some MTII tonight


Good luck!

----------


## PK-V

> Good luck!



Shit thanks for the info vette your the go 2 guy for MTII

Just did my first ever SQ pin was brickin' it, I went to slowly and the pin wouldn't go in but once you break the skin barrier it glides right in

Not sure if I can mention my source for MTII pm me if you want to know
But there bac water (which was actually eye solution  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) was shitty for filling a pin, I should have got a vial of bac water.

I pin'd .3mg to access my tolerance but in reality it was probably .4-5 as I only got about .8 of the bac water in the MTII vial

the only sides I have experienced so far is a warm face but it might also be from the 4mg of albuterol I took a while back pre workout

I hear the ptp 141 wont kick in for a few hours if I even experience anything at this low a dose, ill let you guys know  :Aajack:

----------


## omgjimmyfricke

what should my maintence dose be for melanotan?


Is it .5mg or 1mg 2 days a week?

----------


## 956Vette

> what should my maintence dose be for melanotan?
> 
> 
> Is it .5mg or 1mg 2 days a week?


It's different for everybody. That is one example...or it could be a couple mg a month.

----------


## baseline_9

Vette

If i only plan on running 1mg / week for a mtnce dose surley the quality of my MT2 will degrade as i have 10mg vials

ie it will be in the fridge for 10 weeks while i am running mtnce dose of 1mg / week.

any way around this? except share the vial with a friend

----------


## 956Vette

I wouldnt worry about that one bit baseline. Going forward I would recommend you buying 5mg MT-2 vials  :Wink:  But 2-3 months mixed is perfectly fine for MT-2. The peptide is very stable and durable. I have stretched a 10mg vial for over 3 months on numerous occasions. Keeping it in the fridge is fine, no need to mess with freezing MT-2 syringes (preloading/etc) either

----------


## baseline_9

> I wouldnt worry about that one bit baseline. Going forward I would recommend you buying 5mg MT-2 vials  But 2-3 months mixed is perfectly fine for MT-2. The peptide is very stable and durable. I have stretched a 10mg vial for over 3 months on numerous occasions. Keeping it in the fridge is fine, no need to mess with freezing MT-2 syringes (preloading/etc) either


nice 1

----------


## PK-V

yo vette

freckles on my face are starting to darken/go black and ones that I could barely see are starting to turn darken/go black

It's not that bad

I've gotten slightly browner, mainly around the face

I'm not really getting to much sun exposure

Here's my dosages so far

day 1 (3 iu) 
day 2 (5 iu)
day 3 (5 iu)
day 4 (8 iu)
day 5 (8 iu)
day 6 (8 iu)
day 7 (8 iu)
day 8 (8 iu)
day 9 skipped (yesterday) 

should I stay going?

how long will it take for my skin to catch up to the freckles?

I don't want to end up looking like a chocolate chip cookie with a bunch of black freckles and pail skin  :7up: 

anything I can take to help with the hyperpigmentation? 

im type I/II (more so II)

----------


## 956Vette

You should watch out as far as exposure to the face goes. As your body catches up to your tan...you dont want a dark jersey shore face where folks question your credibility.

edit that post and speak in terms of MG (iu's arent specific to MT-2)

Not much you can take, more that you need to focus and be conscious of the UV exposure you receive while on melanotan peptides

Did you experience any aphrodisiac sides/perks PK?

Things level out after a few weeks generally. Hopefully by week 3-4 you have things dialed in. It is a unique learning curve for a number of reasons. First you generally are not the first one to notice your tone. After UV exposure it takes a few days for your skin to pigment. And you should have a handle on what dosage is efficacious for you...for some it is .25mg, .5mg or upwards of 1mg.

At this point I would expect for your freckles to be a bit jumpy, but stick with it  :Smilie:  It should all buff out, be confident it will 

Be sure and protect/cover those areas which you normally get UV exposure (face, forearms, etc). You mentioned you may see some change already around your face...must be true. Take caution now and dont over expose those areas which have more history of melanocyte stimulation  :Cool:

----------


## PK-V

> You should watch out as far as exposure to the face goes. As your body catches up to your tan...you dont want a dark jersey shore face where folks question your credibility.
> 
> edit that post and speak in terms of MG (iu's arent specific to MT-2)
> 
> *
> fix (below)
> 
> day 1 (.3 mg) 
> day 2 (.5 mg)
> ...


I need to get some more MTII

ive only got a few shots worth left

im gonna continue with the .8mg (recommended for my size) ed until the vial is empty

*fingers crossed for some sun outside* lol

----------


## sierra2488trfiii

Where do you get yours from PK-V, you seem to be handling it well with no sides and having good results. 

Can someone let me know a good supplier to USA, its legal here I believe but I want good quality stuff at a decent price. Was gonna just order from ARR but its expensive and I've read the premixed is not good for ya? Thing is I know from ARR its legit, but anyone else got any good source? I buy everything from ARR but trying to save a little money.
Thanks in Advance,
Tom

----------


## PK-V

I recently ordered 3 more vials 
got this selection pack with needles, bac water, swabs and the rest with ice pack

im def after changing color  :7up:

----------


## NotSmall

If for whatever reason I don't want to inject subQ is there any reason I can't inject IM?

----------


## 956Vette

> If for whatever reason I don't want to inject subQ is there any reason I can't inject IM?


Believe I have done it years ago...nothing I would openly recommend however

----------


## NotSmall

> Believe I have done it years ago...nothing I would openly recommend however


No reason to expect any adverse effects though is there?

----------


## 956Vette

> No reason to expect any adverse effects though is there?


No reason I know of off the top of my head. Besides the preference of the slower absorption. Will keep my eyes and ears out for you on the subj.... Dont remember anything out of the ordinary happening when I mixed it with an IM inject

----------


## NotSmall

> No reason I know of off the top of my head. Besides the preference of the slower absorption. Will keep my eyes and ears out for you on the subj.... Dont remember anything out of the ordinary happening when I mixed it with an IM inject


I'll find out in a few hours and report back - if you don't hear from me then it killed me  :Wink:

----------


## 956Vette

wouldnt dose too high IM...especially if you are new to MT-2

----------


## NotSmall

> wouldnt dose too high IM...especially if you are new to MT-2


I was going to go 1mg - too high?

How quick does the nausea kick in? - Maybe shoot 0.5mg and if all is well after an hour shoot another 0.5mg?

----------


## 956Vette

shoot .5mg subq...really, dont mess with IM or at least dont go out of your way to do so. 1mg IM out of the gate could very well lead to a bad time. Nausea hits in minutes doing subq

----------


## NotSmall

> shoot .5mg subq...really, dont mess with IM or at least dont go out of your way to do so. 1mg IM out of the gate could very well lead to a bad time. Nausea hits in minutes doing subq


OK, even though I do not like subQ injects I will bow to your superior knowledge on the subject and go subQ!

How fast did you see a difference in your skin colour the first time you ran it?

----------


## 956Vette

> OK, even though I do not like subQ injects I will bow to your superior knowledge on the subject and go subQ!
> 
> How fast did you see a difference in your skin colour the first time you ran it?


It took a month of diligent work as far as dosing and exposure go for me to get desirable results I was happy with - I am fair skinned and cannot tan naturally

----------


## Choppers

I've been on this stuff for close to 3 years now each Summer and I initially started with higher doses and been slowly working back.

Does of 1mg are excessive in my eyes, I'd start with 0.3mg and stick with that for 3 weeks and see how you look. I think a lot of it is how long you run it for too.

It is such strong stuff and especially in countries where there is a good amount of natural sunlight such as the US and Australia.

A lot of people will be surprised how quickly you can change colour with even a moderate dose and a bit of sensible sun exposure. 

Higher doses may lead to suspicions off friends especially in cooler climates and even in Australian Summer. Changing from a skin type 1 or 2 to becoming a 4 is absolutely possible ( I have done it myself each Summer) after 30-40mg loading phase with some sensible sunbathing and then sustained with an appropriate maintenance phase.

Definitely best to run gradually in late spring at moderate doses to develop a very dark tan for Summer. People I have known for 20 years said they hardly recognised me. The difference can be profound.

This stuff can definitely lead to Tan-orexia though......  :Wink: 

Start low, keep at it and don't go in too heavy at first. With the higher doses come the sides and the nausea can be very intense but thankfully very short in duration. Other handy sides are guaranteed morning wood of a 15 yr old.... all good though

----------


## dec11

> I've been on this stuff for close to 3 years now each Summer and I initially started with higher doses and been slowly working back.
> 
> *Does of 1mg are excessive in my eyes*, I'd start with 0.3mg and stick with that for 3 weeks and see how you look. I think a lot of it is how long you run it for too.
> 
> It is such strong stuff and especially in countries where there is a good amount of natural sunlight such as the US and Australia.
> 
> A lot of people will be surprised how quickly you can change colour with even a moderate dose and a bit of sensible sun exposure. 
> 
> Higher doses may lead to suspicions off friends especially in cooler climates and even in Australian Summer. Changing from a skin type 1 or 2 to becoming a 4 is absolutely possible ( I have done it myself each Summer) after 30-40mg loading phase with some sensible sunbathing and then sustained with an appropriate maintenance phase.
> ...


i agree, i mix 3ml of water in the vial and use 3iu ev night and im very well tanned within a week ( irish, so quite fair skinned) i then cut to 1.5iu to maintain. finished 3wks of mtan b4 i went to portugal in may, by day 2 i was mahogany lol, and no burning at all, great 4 tht reason alone!

----------


## Jeffers

Been Taking MT2 for about 3 months,just doing 1mg a week now,going to give it a break because of nausea,just wondering if I am likely to keep all the tan if I go on sunbed once a week ?

----------


## 956Vette

Solid post Choppers, thanks for sharing. One thing I would point out is that it is hard to say what dose is excessive. Many of us who used doses in earlier years cannot advise those who are new to melanotan peptides, apples and oranges. The cumulative effects of MT-2 are something which continue to come to light. One good thing is that you need less and less to get results - cannot say that about a lot of drugs  :Smilie:

----------


## 956Vette

> Been Taking MT2 for about 3 months,just doing 1mg a week now,going to give it a break because of nausea,just wondering if I am likely to keep all the tan if I go on sunbed once a week ?


Any reason why you want to continue sunbed sessions? You likely know your bodies photoprotection on/off MT-2 better than any of us. If you take a break from both MT-2 and the sun...not a bad route to go. Your current tan could very well stay with you through the next season. 

If you discontinue MT-2 and continue UV exposure, protect yourself accordingly. Your melanotan tan will slowly fade and natural sun bathing will/could lead to burning or however your skin naturally reacts to UV rays

----------


## Jeffers

> Any reason why you want to continue sunbed sessions? You likely know your bodies photoprotection on/off MT-2 better than any of us. If you take a break from both MT-2 and the sun...not a bad route to go. Your current tan could very well stay with you through the next season. 
> 
> If you discontinue MT-2 and continue UV exposure, protect yourself accordingly. Your melanotan tan will slowly fade and natural sun bathing will/could lead to burning or however your skin naturally reacts to UV rays


Thanks for the reply ,I have done six minutes a week on sunbeds for a few years now,as I use to get mild psoriasis on my face,its more for prevention now.
ive built up a really good deep tan,much darker than ive been before with the MT2,just a bit fed up with the nausea now,it seems to last all day and spoils my appetite.
I was just hoping that I might be able to keep the tan if I continued with the six minutes :Hmmmm:

----------


## 956Vette

You should have no trouble keeping color for the next few months. Good luck!

----------


## Choppers

Thats a good point 956Vette - best see what works for your skin type and tone and the amount of UV light (natural or otherwise) you receive.

Higher doses in the US or Australia can be easily explained. A dark tan in a Northern UK may not be so easy to hide.

Start low, take your time and see how you progress, see how you go with natural sunlight first and adjust other variables as or if needed.

----------


## dsj123

I have had great results. Only problem is side effects I would feel out of it for about ten mins and after for about 12 hours a uncontrollable erection in which my girl couldn't even help it hurt. It did make me super dark after cycle it lasted about two months. I am sure that the time of year helped out.

----------


## Bryan2

Splitting up the dosage AM / PM helped me with the erections. It is deff scary to have an erection for more than 4 hours as you can do permanent damage!

----------


## PK-V

sup just started using the standing sun bed in my gym recently to see if it helps rid some bacne

I reconstructed a new vial of MTII last night, I haven't used MTII in months and I haven't seen any noticeable loss in color (tan) since I stopped using MT so happy days.

Anywho I took 350mcg which is half the recommended dosage for my body weight last night just to get me back in the swing of things. I'm using it for it's function to help prevent cancer :P the tan for me is secondary but still important

So i've used the standing sun bed twice already

The first time I went in for a few minutes and the second time about 6-8 min's

I have UV protection in my contacts but I have been using those UV stickers just in case

Now how often should I use the sun room?

Twice a week?

There seems to be only a level 1/2/3 button on inside the standing sun bed even though it says 45min's on the digital screen. You have to enter 2 to get the sun bed to turn on. It doesn't stay on for very long. I don't know maybe I need to select level 2 next time around to have it stay on for longer?

Here's a pic I snapped the other day



out

----------


## 956Vette

> So i've used the standing sun bed twice already
> 
> The first time I went in for a few minutes and the second time about 6-8 min's
> 
> I have UV protection in my contacts but I have been using those UV stickers just in case
> 
> Now how often should I use the sun room?
> 
> Twice a week?


Plan is sound. Even when standing I would recommend placing a couple towels over your head/face - really no reason to overexposure (or risk)

----------


## PK-V

Appreciate it

Solid thread & info vett

----------


## BJJ

Interesting.
Will soon share my experience.

----------

